# slide outs (2) won't work



## tomi (Aug 22, 2010)

I just purchased a 2008 palomino 27ft 2 slide out puma travel trailer. We had power while we were camping, yeah, but when we stopped at our last destination we had no power at all, not even lights or the AC.  We thought it might be the battery, replaced, nothing, checked all the fuses, nothing. We have no power and wondered if anyone knows what is wrong. Kinda of funny but with no power to use the slide outs I cannot get to anything in the trailer.  Is there something else I should be looking at? Should I take it to a dealer, can someone help, thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## akjimny (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: slide outs (2) won't work

Hi Tomi and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Let me see if I can break this down and get it straight in my head.

When you were camping you had full power.  I assume you had the trailer plugged into a shore power source.

When you got to your last destination, you had no power.  Were you plugged into shore power there?  If you were at the first and second sites, you either had something jiggle loose in transit or blew a fuse.

You need to trace the power cord from the plug to the power converter box and check all the fuses and circuit breakers to verify continuity.  Once you find the break in the circuit and get it repaired, that should fix the problem.  Hope this helps some, and post back to let us know how it goes.

Good luck


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: slide outs (2) won't work

You DO have a blown fuse near the battery.  Slides do work on battery power.  Since you put in a new battery, things should have worked until it went dead at least.  Probably nothing wrong with the old battery.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: slide outs (2) won't work

You are right, Ken.  Slide-outs work on 12 volts.  I should have remembered that. :blackeye:  :blackeye:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: slide outs (2) won't work

one other thing i caught in the original post ,, ,, he had no "ac" i am wondering if this meant airconditioning ,, or ac as in power ,, but yea i agree ,, the slides work on 12 volts ,, as do the lights ,, but would be nice to find out about the "ac" and other stuff ,,


----------

